# Upgrade Today (July 24, 2008)



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

We will be performing a small upgrade to the site today 7-24. It should not take long, but expect some blank pages and the occasional 404 during the upgrade. The upgrade should not take long so these blank pages, if they happen, will only be quick outages.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks GB!
You all take good care of us.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

OK the main upgrade is done. Let us know if you notice any improvement with the speed.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, GB. Sorry if I stirred things up yesterday.​


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Not sure what you are talking about quicksilver so I am sure you are in the clear


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess you are still working on the upgrade, flash chat not working, blank page.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

There were two upgrades that were happening today. The main one is done, but the secondary is not.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

All the upgrades are now complete. Chat should be working now. Please let us know if you find anything that is not working or acting weird.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> OK the main upgrade is done. *Let us know if you notice any improvement with the speed.*


 
Yes. I get the blank page and 404 twice as fast now!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 24, 2008)

GB - there is a glitch in the map at the top of the page.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

What map?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

I still am having the problem with where the cursor goes.  When I click on an unread thread, the cursor goes to the Quick Reply box at the end of the thread, even if I click on the title (it should take me to the first post).


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

This is probably totally unrelated to the updates, but I used to get a popup notification when I received a message from someone.... now if I don't notice it in the upper righthand corner..... well, I don't notice it. This has been going on for a while now, maybe a couple months.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> What map?


 



 *Upgrade Today *

*I think this is what Micheal is talking about*


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

Pacanis, you should be able to change that in your User CP.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I still am having the problem with where the cursor goes.  When I click on an unread thread, the cursor goes to the Quick Reply box at the end of the thread, even if I click on the title (it should take me to the first post).



Andy, someone who was having the same problem mentioned that once they cleared their cache and temp internet files that the problem went away. Have you tried that yet?

Others who use better browsers have reported not having that problem


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> *Upgrade Today *
> 
> *I think this is what Micheal is talking about*


I am still confused. How is that a map?


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Pacanis, you should be able to change that in your User CP.


I checked his settings and he is already set up to get the pop up.

Pacanis, have do you have a pop up blocker turned on? That would keep you from seeing the PM one.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> I am still confused. How is that a map?


 
Sorry, I thought he was refering to the top of the page where the toolbar with "portal" User CP" etc. is

I sure hope I didnt cause all this headache for you all with my "Creepy" thread
If so , Im sorry


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> I checked his settings and he is already set up to get the pop up.
> 
> Pacanis, have do you have a pop up blocker turned on? That would keep you from seeing the PM one.


 
I guess I should have read your message before checking my CP myself 

Yes, I have a popup blocker turned on. The same one I have always used when I used to receive notification. And it does not prevent me from receiving notification on other boards. Plus, anything that gets blocked I know, just in case I want to turn the blocker off and read what the popup was. I no longer receive the email notification either when I receive a message.
The only changes I can think of was; 1) when I turned off my subscriptions, but that was a while ago, and 2) when the forum started adding features like the friend list and such.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

Something else I just noticed, when I post a message I am redirected to the top of the page, not the last post (mine).

edit; apparently not with Quick Reply. That works OK.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> Andy, someone who was having the same problem mentioned that once they cleared their cache and temp internet files that the problem went away. Have you tried that yet?
> 
> Others who use better browsers have reported not having that problem


 

I clear temporary internet files all the time.  How do I clear the cache?


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

It has been so long since I have been on IE that i do not really remember. I think it is under internet options maybe.

Make sure you are not on DC when you clear it. You should be on a different site or a blank page.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

OK.

I deleted cookies and temporary internet files and cleared history.  There is nothing in that menu section under any of the tabs that refers to cache.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

It is possible that cache was the old term. Temp internet files might be what it is called now. I am not sure.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

You also might want to try deleting your cookies.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

Did that first thing.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

That must be where all the crumbs came from. 

I see you have a ticket in to the help desk. Hopefully the tech guy will be able to figure it out. I know how frustrating this must be.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about the cache folder anymore either.
It used to be you could find a folder named Cache and empty it. Now the only time I can find anyting with "cache" in the name is when I do a search. and I just cleared ALL my internet history, passwords, cookies, the whole works, yet I can still find folders and subdirectories (?) named cache. I cannot open them because I get a message saying that I need to know the program that created it.
I think the old Cache disappeared with XP.....


----------



## Elf (Jul 24, 2008)

GB I am getting a 404 message, it is 2:30 P.M. here thought you would want to know, I bookmarked this site, nd have been trying to get on through the bookmark, for about 30 min. or so, finally Goggled in.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

I would try deleting the bookmark and see if that helps.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> I am still confused. How is that a map?


 
Sorry to have confused you GB - that very pale blue box area on the left 70%-80% of the screen just below the DC logo (above the dark blue tool bar) appears to be called the NAVBAR. 

The top line shows the path to how you got to where you are - _*sort of like a map*_ - similar to that "You are HERE" directory in the mall (which I would also refer to as a map). In true programmer humor - if you look at the source code - this path is called "breadcrumbs".

The line below this shows what forum or thread you are viewing. This is where the problem shows up - there is an icon not being found for one reason or another - as evidenced by the little red X in a white box


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahhh yes I know of it as breadcrumbs. 

I am not seeing the red X. I see everything as it should be. Are you still seeing the X?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> Ahhh yes I know of it as breadcrumbs.
> 
> I am not seeing the red X. I see everything as it should be. Are you still seeing the X?


 
Yep! 

It only happens when reading a thread ... when you go into post/reply then it works correctly.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm that is very odd. There is nothing on my screen that could be that red X.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, I am probably just dumb, or not looking in the right place, but I just noticed for the first time by the number of each post in a thread "permalink". I was sure that wasn't there before. Is this part of the upgrade? I am afraid to click it in case it permanently links me to some place I don't want to be


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, I risked it and just found that it brought it up in another window....is that right?


----------

